# Chevy 2016 2500hd advice



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

We're buying a new truck this week, regardless that I am a ford guy, my dad the owner wants a chevy so he will have his wishes. However, if some of you chevy guys could tell me a few answers.
I uploaded the specs it would be much appreciated if you could let me know if there is any reason it is not suitable

How well does the truck handle a plow weighing about 950lbs? I want to put a 9.2 dxt on like i have on my ford. i Believe fgawr is 5200 but i have to check again for sure.

anybody that has one or an equivalent that could let me know there experience let me know thanks


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

snowplower1;2074646 said:


> We're buying a new truck this week, regardless that I am a ford guy, my dad the owner wants a chevy so he will have his wishes. However, if some of you chevy guys could tell me a few answers.
> I uploaded the specs it would be much appreciated if you could let me know if there is any reason it is not suitable
> 
> How well does the truck handle a plow weighing about 950lbs? I want to put a 9.2 dxt on like i have on my ford. i Believe fgawr is 5200 but i have to check again for sure.
> ...


All of my trucks are reg cab Chevys. I have a wide out on one and a boss vxt with wings on the other plus a 2yard vbx spreader. We have timbrens up front with hd tie rods and air bags in the rear. The trucks hold the weight just fine you will like how they handle and ride.

I didn't see it on your spec sheet but if his truck will be used a lot as a plow truck it's a smart idea to get the plow prep package.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

I have a '15 crew cab with a 8.6 Fisher XV2 (I think its about the same weight) and it has no issues handling it. I made the mistake of forgetting to bring counter weight when I had it installed and I drove across the state (Westfield to Boston) and other than a little drop in the front end I couldn't tell a difference with the way the truck handled.

Also Plow package is a must, so its good it already has it, only downside is trying to get the wires for the strobe switch.


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

Here is a little more detail. The truck is snow plow prepped so your good to go.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a '15 GMC crewcab gas with the same plow (9'2 DXT) and it handles it fine. With proper ballest/counterweight whatever you wish to call it it sits about level and barely squats the front.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

cool thanks guys, I think I am gonna go with this truck. The real question is which plow, I have 1 or 2 properties that i have never had the guts to go through the drive through with my 9.2 because it is so narrow but they're not on my normal route but would be for this truck. I actually got stuck once at a property i did a one time for because the guys trucks had almost all broken down and i've never been so frustrated

I may put my plow on and see if it will fit one morning then if it doesnt ill consider if its worth just shoveling out since they're just banks


----------



## tom18287 (Nov 22, 2008)

i have a 2015 3500 HD reg cab SRW, 5600 axle

if you have the snow plow prep. handles plow just fine. if you have the snow plow prep i'm sure it's all set.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

It has 5200. Im not sure though, They want 37,000 for any 2016. What did you guys pay for yours. I don't know how i feel about it because i paid 29,000 for my 2015 350


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

JoeG3;2074656 said:


> I have a '15 crew cab with a 8.6 Fisher XV2 (I think its about the same weight) and it has no issues handling it. I made the mistake of forgetting to bring counter weight when I had it installed and I drove across the state (Westfield to Boston) and other than a little drop in the front end I couldn't tell a difference with the way the truck handled.
> 
> Also Plow package is a must, so its good it already has it, only downside is trying to get the wires for the strobe switch.


So, you drove all the way across the state with a 900-1,000 lb. plow on, and couldn't tell the difference in the truck??? And a plow package IS NOT a must. There are many, many people on here without plow packages. The package is nice to have, and if you can get one I would. But it's definitely not a must.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

snowplower1;2074761 said:


> cool thanks guys, I think I am gonna go with this truck. The real question is which plow, I have 1 or 2 properties that i have never had the guts to go through the drive through with my 9.2 because it is so narrow but they're not on my normal route but would be for this truck. I actually got stuck once at a property i did a one time for because the guys trucks had almost all broken down and i've never been so frustrated
> 
> I may put my plow on and see if it will fit one morning then if it doesnt ill consider if its worth just shoveling out since they're just banks


If you're worried about the width and fitting in at certain places, get the 8'-2" DXT and get a set of wings for the rest of the jobs. If you're not stuck on Boss, you could get a Wideout/XLS with expanding wings.


----------



## tom18287 (Nov 22, 2008)

snowplower1;2075029 said:


> It has 5200. Im not sure though, They want 37,000 for any 2016. What did you guys pay for yours. I don't know how i feel about it because i paid 29,000 for my 2015 350


i paid 43k for mine, but it has a $10k reading aluminum service body on it.

2015 3500 SRW, WT but as loaded at the WT can get. all vinyl (which i was very adamant about)

fords are a little cheaper, but you get SO much more in the chevy. overall a much nicer vehicle. however, my old 2003 road like a car when new. this new truck, not so much.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Try and find a leftover 2015 if you can. GM lowered the warranty on the 2016's.

Yes, your truck (CK25903 with L96) will have the 5200# FGAWR with (VYU) - Snow Plow Prep.

If you move up to a gas (L96) 3500HD, you'll get the 5600# FGAWR. If you go diesel, you get the 6000# FGAWR on both 2500HD and 3500HD.

GM says the truck is good for 900 lbs of plow and 100 lbs of truckside equipment.

http://www.gmfleetorderguide.com/NA...ftype=option&lang=1&vehicle=17048&rpoid=27701


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I have to be honest, I like my 15 f350. It's super comfortable and I have basic EVERYTHING. With Chevy I feel that I'm buying some electronic savvy truck. I don't like any of that crap in my work trucks. If my dad hasn't been close friends with the guy that owns the dealership I wouldn't even be near it at this point. No way I'm paying more because they standard add stuff I don't want


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

Harleyjeff;2075042 said:


> So, you drove all the way across the state with a 900-1,000 lb. plow on, and couldn't tell the difference in the truck??? And a plow package IS NOT a must. There are many, many people on here without plow packages. The package is nice to have, and if you can get one I would. But it's definitely not a must.


To each their own opinion.

As far as handling goes, I could not tell a major difference in the truck. Yes it did sag a few inches but it handled the weight just fine IMO.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

snowplower1;2075113 said:


> I have to be honest, I like my 15 f350. It's super comfortable and I have basic EVERYTHING. With Chevy I feel that I'm buying some electronic savvy truck. I don't like any of that crap in my work trucks. If my dad hasn't been close friends with the guy that owns the dealership I wouldn't even be near it at this point. No way I'm paying more because they standard add stuff I don't want


If the Chevy is a 1WT, it won't have any more electronic stuff than an XL Ford.

$37,000 isn't much of a deal.

I built one online like yours (1WT, 9500 GVWR, 4.10, Plow Prep, Trailering Equip + Brake Controller, and Spray In Bedliner) and the sticker was $38,520.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

JoeG3;2075124 said:


> To each their own opinion.
> 
> As far as handling goes, I could not tell a major difference in the truck. Yes it did sag a few inches but it handled the weight just fine IMO.


Sorry, but it's not "to each their own". It's misinformation. First you said you could tell no difference, now you say no major difference. Did you happen do drive across any railroad tracks, hit a speed bump, or a pothole? There is a large difference. Not saying your truck (or anybody else's) doesn't handle the plow well when driving, but there's a noticeable difference between with or without a plow on. And having a plow package is not a must. Ask the few hundred people on here who have one without. The statement "must have" is either right or wrong, and it's wrong.

When on here, I (most of us) try to spread good, legitimate information. I've been wrong before, you're not alone. But when you're wrong, people will point that out, so as to stop the spreading of misinformation.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah its a terrible deal. He told me the only rebate is the plow upfit. I think he's trying to screw me to be honest. Nobody pays sticker price I feel like. I know it's probably unrealistic but I don't want to pay anything over 31k for it. That's where I feel it's worth it


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

snowplower1;2075157 said:


> Yeah its a terrible deal. He told me the only rebate is the plow upfit. I think he's trying to screw me to be honest. Nobody pays sticker price I feel like. I know it's probably unrealistic but I don't want to pay anything over 31k for it. That's where I feel it's worth it


Well you are not going to buy a GM product then. I used my GM Discount to figure a 3500HD WT with snowplow option to check prices. My price was well over 31K. So good luck.


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

Rick547;2075563 said:


> Well you are not going to buy a GM product then. I used my GM Discount to figure a 3500HD WT with snowplow option to check prices. My price was well over 31K. So good luck.


I miss the days of 31K price tags!


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

johnnywaz;2075578 said:


> I miss the days of 31K price tags!


I can remember when you could buy a 1/2 ton truck for $1,900. No bells a whistles back then. Just a plain Jane with three on the column.


----------



## vortec7622 (Mar 14, 2015)

The sticker price on my truck was $34,000 back in 2004. For a fully loaded regular cab 2500HD SLE. New ones are ridiculous.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

vortec7622;2075661 said:


> The sticker price on my truck was $34,000 back in 2004. For a fully loaded regular cab 2500HD SLE. New ones are ridiculous.


We all want all the bells and whistles for nothing. Just not going to happen.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't want the bells and whistles. I want none of that. And thats why i said it's unrealistic for me to buy it anywhere around that!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I looked at a Chevy before I bought the Ford and the Chevy was a extended cab W/T but had cloth seats, trailer/tow, back up camera,pl,pw,heated power mirrors and a few other options and with a 8.6 xv2 it was right around 43K. As far driving long distances with the plow on, I drove to Blatimore towing our skid steer with no issues other than finding out how weak the 5.4L really is lol


----------



## tom18287 (Nov 22, 2008)

snowplower1;2075826 said:


> I don't want the bells and whistles. I want none of that. And thats why i said it's unrealistic for me to buy it anywhere around that!


if you order a a truck with just the options of a for XL it will be about the same price. chevy has many many more options available at the base model than ford, so the price can jump and appear that they are far more.

get the chevy with a black grill and minimal options if thats all you really like.

i have a 2012 F350 diesel dump. i love it. but the chevy is much nicer. i have all vinyl in both trucks. i want nothing else.


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

I just bought 2015 GMC Sierra 2500HD CREW SLT with plow prep package/dual battery setup. DON'T make the same mistake I made.... The build sheet for the truck said the tires on the truck were ALL TERRAINs but found out a week later that the Goodyear SR-A tires were only an All Season. The dealer and GM won't do anything for me because they (GM) reclassified Goodyear's tire as an ALL TERRAIN. They suck!! It's going to cost me $1750 to get ALL TERRAINS for my 20" wheels.
My point is make sure you look over everything including the tires.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

searay220;2075875 said:


> I just bought 2015 GMC Sierra 2500HD CREW SLT with plow prep package/dual battery setup. DON'T make the same mistake I made.... The build sheet for the truck said the tires on the truck were ALL TERRAINs but found out a week later that the Goodyear SR-A tires were only an All Season. The dealer and GM won't do anything for me because they (GM) reclassified Goodyear's tire as an ALL TERRAIN. They suck!! It's going to cost me $1750 to get ALL TERRAINS for my 20" wheels.
> My point is make sure you look over everything including the tires.


Wow...That Sucks big time. My '15 has the Michelin All Terrains and they are great. I didn't think they would be but after 9 feet of snow in 32 days here last year, I was convinced.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Harleyjeff;2075145 said:


> Sorry, but it's not "to each their own". It's misinformation. First you said you could tell no difference, now you say no major difference. Did you happen do drive across any railroad tracks, hit a speed bump, or a pothole? There is a large difference. Not saying your truck (or anybody else's) doesn't handle the plow well when driving, but there's a noticeable difference between with or without a plow on. And having a plow package is not a must. Ask the few hundred people on here who have one without. The statement "must have" is either right or wrong, and it's wrong.
> 
> *When on here, I (most of us) try to spread good, legitimate information*. I've been wrong before, you're not alone. But when you're wrong, people will point that out, so as to stop the spreading of misinformation.


While the text in bold may be true, you certainly could go about it differently and with a lot less attitude. Plow Prep is highly advised in whatever brand of truck one is buying, especially if its a new truck. If you hang a plow on a new truck that doesn't have plow prep and something goes wrong, there have been many stories documented here where the manufacturer voided or attempted to void the warranty. Why put yourself in that position?


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I stick to plow prep. searay220, that really sucks. Nothing worst than dumping almost 2k on a brand new vehicle. Ik last year my dad who's the owner was really ticked with my dxt that i needed to put my cutting edge on halfway through the year, it cost like 500 bucks. Then he was mad i needed new tires on my truck this fall because they didnt even last 30k miles. but my tires were only 900 including an alignment which was off by way more than i realized


----------



## GreenThumbPgh (Dec 10, 2015)

I just got a 2015 chevy 3500 reg cab wt 8ft bed about 2 months ago for $33,800.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

How? The invoice prices on the 3500 are like 36800 and sticker like 39000 
Right now I might buy a3500 reg cab. He's seeking to me for invoice price and then 1000 of for upfit at a total of around 35800


----------



## GreenThumbPgh (Dec 10, 2015)

yea the invoice was 36,685. sticker was 39,800 then there was 6k in rebates 1 rebate was for being in a credit union then the rest were chevy rebates. the sales man side they are just trying to get rid of the 2015's..


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Lucky! We decided to go with the 2016 2500 they had on the lot. I was about to buy there 3500 that was coming in in a week but it's only 10,000 gvwr and it was an extra 2k. I ended up getting it for 34,500. It's got convenience package, reverse camera, that good stuff not that i wanted it but that seemed like the best bang for my buck


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

searay220;2075875 said:


> I just bought 2015 GMC Sierra 2500HD CREW SLT with plow prep package/dual battery setup. DON'T make the same mistake I made.... The build sheet for the truck said the tires on the truck were ALL TERRAINs but found out a week later that the Goodyear SR-A tires were only an All Season. The dealer and GM won't do anything for me because they (GM) reclassified Goodyear's tire as an ALL TERRAIN. They suck!! It's going to cost me $1750 to get ALL TERRAINS for my 20" wheels.
> My point is make sure you look over everything including the tires.


I got the Michelin and they are fine pushed good last winter but the tires I had got before on my other trucks both ford and chevy were bad.


----------



## GreenThumbPgh (Dec 10, 2015)

yea Cat mine has 18" Michelin At's. it was the only 3500 truck they had. it has power locks manual windows. then I took it to a local audio dealer and added remote start keyless entry, 7.5 inch indash with back up camera & tinted window for $1,100


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

snowplower1;2076459 said:


> Lucky! We decided to go with the 2016 2500 they had on the lot. I was about to buy there 3500 that was coming in in a week but it's only 10,000 gvwr and it was an extra 2k. I ended up getting it for 34,500. It's got convenience package, reverse camera, that good stuff not that i wanted it but that seemed like the best bang for my buck


Yes, you are lucky. If you had bought the 3500 HD with the 10K GVWR and use it in a business in New York state you would need a US DOT number on your doors and a DOT medical card in your possession. The 2500 HD will handle the Boss DXT just fine. I have an 8'2 Stainless DXT on mine and Boss plow selector says "no ballast required". I bought mine at the other Cavallaro-Neubauer dealership, the owners call me by my first name. My trade-in did not last several days at the Williamson dealership. Plow-prep, upgraded door panels with power locks and windows, 18 inch 1-ton wheels and tires, power heated camper-style extending mirrors, and heavy-duty towing package with class V hitch with cab roof lights.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm picking my 2016 up on Wednesday. Work truck package because I didn't want carpet or leather. 
What is the difference on the snow plow prep package and not on these new trucks. Mine is a diesel so I have the dual battery's and I upgraged the alternator. The dealer told me don't get the snow plow prep package on mine because the 2016s have a heavier duty front end than previous years. I also got the snow plow protection plan on my warranty.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

BRL1;2082993 said:


> I'm picking my 2016 up on Wednesday. Work truck package because I didn't want carpet or leather.
> What is the difference on the snow plow prep package and not on these new trucks. Mine is a diesel so I have the dual battery's and I upgraged the alternator. The dealer told me don't get the snow plow prep package on mine because the 2016s have a heavier duty front end than previous years. I also got the snow plow protection plan on my warranty.


You supposedly need it not to void your warranty..


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

What changed in the front end in '16 vs '12?????


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Whiffyspark;2083113 said:


> You supposedly need it not to void your warranty..


But I have snow plow protection on my warranty lol


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Triple L;2083143 said:


> What changed in the front end in '16 vs '12?????


Electric over hydrikic steering, tie rods and ball joints are larger and they moved the something so they can turn tighter


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

Motorman 007;2075955 said:


> Wow...That Sucks big time. My '15 has the Michelin All Terrains and they are great. I didn't think they would be but after 9 feet of snow in 32 days here last year, I was convinced.


I agree but many on here hate them ... (compared to tall, skinny, big lug snow tires)

I've plowed on Michelin LTX2 18" stock tires (16 years) and never had a prob doing streets & driveways, my friend has a F350 with 20" Michelin LTX2's and he thinks they're ok as well for plowing - and we both agree the tires ride great year round with about 50 psi unloaded ...


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

shotgunwillie;2078200 said:


> Yes, you are lucky. If you had bought the 3500 HD with the 10K GVWR and use it in a business in New York state you would need a US DOT number on your doors and a DOT medical card in your possession. The 2500 HD will handle the Boss DXT just fine. I have an 8'2 Stainless DXT on mine and Boss plow selector says "no ballast required". I bought mine at the other Cavallaro-Neubauer dealership, the owners call me by my first name. My trade-in did not last several days at the Williamson dealership. Plow-prep, upgraded door panels with power locks and windows, 18 inch 1-ton wheels and tires, power heated camper-style extending mirrors, and heavy-duty towing package with class V hitch with cab roof
> 
> The owner has been a long time family friend much longer than before they opened! My dad has bought trucks through him for years. Good guys there


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

BRL1;2082993 said:


> I'm picking my 2016 up on Wednesday. Work truck package because I didn't want carpet or leather.
> What is the difference on the snow plow prep package and not on these new trucks. Mine is a diesel so I have the dual battery's and I upgraged the alternator. The dealer told me don't get the snow plow prep package on mine because the 2016s have a heavier duty front end than previous years. I also got the snow plow protection plan on my warranty.


Look at your driver side door frame sticker. 2011 thru 2015 2500HD diesels with snow plow prep came with 5500 lb. or 6000 lb. front axle weight ratings if yours is less than that, the dealer is just doing what most dealers do.


----------



## CjBonavenia (Aug 18, 2014)

I have a 2015 2500 double cab duramax 6000 lb front gvw I have a 9-6 mvp3 on it it will be its second season no prob at all my buddy has the same truck with a 9-2 dxt boss also mo prob


----------

